# sore lower back when painting



## sir paintalot (Oct 21, 2008)

I am 52, been on my own painting for 25 years. I've always had back problems but the last 2 years it has really become a problem. If I am not working my back feels basically great, but when I have a job on after a couple of hours my lower back starts to stiffen up badly. By the end of the day I feel like a pretzel with significant pain in my lower back and hips. I'm at the point where I have to lie down every 1-2 hours flat on my back and do pelvic tilts and stretches to make it through the day. As I lie down my back cracks like crazy. I am also taking advil almost everyday to ease the pain. I have a hot shower when I get home and lie on a thing called a sacro wedgy which is AMAZING and by around 10PM my back starts to loosen up. But of course the next day it all starts over again. I've used a chiroprachtor most of my life but really cant afford to go as much as I need to...I am just so bloody uncomfortable at work now it's making me miserable and it's affecting my performance and outlook. Things that used to look like no problem are now looking like a real big deal...

Anyone have similar problems and what type of treatment/methods do you use to ease your back pain? Been looking at this nubax device but not sure anyone tried it?


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

They call it "getting old" my friend.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> They call it "getting old" my friend.



I have yet to see a "retired" painter. A *full time *24/7 painter that is...my Father died a painter, _his_ Uncle died a painter...

man I am depressed now...


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

sir paintalot, ive had back problems since i started this gig, my original injury started from an injury doing squats in the gym.

ive crawled into the chiropractors office like a dog.

ive gotten a lot of help from my chiropractor

ive been hooked on painkillers also, but have kicked them since. they actually work now that im not taking them every day.

the best results for me have come from a great medical massage therapist.

i would encourage you to visit several, and find one that really helps.

dont go to a massage therapist unless they are a medical masage therapist.

a lot of what they do wont feel good (kind of a hurts so good type thing)

i was "locked up" and couldnt even do a complete pelvic tilt for almost 3 years,,,,,,,,i went to a great massage therapist, and he HEALED me in an hour.

it took about 3 days for me to realize what he had done.

a lot of the problem wasnt even in my back, but in my tight calf muscle. whooda thunk?????

set aside some $$$$ take care of yourself.

i like a 3 pronged approach>>>>> chiropractic, massage therapy, and stretching.

i also have an inversion table i like to use.

if you have the time to read this on the interweb, you have time to get down and stretch your hamstrings RIGHT NOW,,,,youll feel better


----------



## Woody (Jan 7, 2010)

Man !!...I hear YA...

Other than my mouth..... my back , is the weakest part of me..

Just finished my second surgery a few months ago.... I have no idea, on my recovery time... If it gets to bad, "I'll remove my head, with a muzzle loader" Or.... buy me one of those "Oriental girls" ?? Maybe, my wife, "will let her sleep, IN THE MIDDLE"



Stay Frosty...."Good Luck"


----------



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

I had serious back pain about 5-6 years ago..I went to a chiropractor and that seemed to help..I now make sure that I'm using my legs to lower my self and try not to over-extend when reaching for something..

After the chiropractor visit I'd rehab my body using various stretching routines like laying on your back and bringing each knee up to your chest...I bought one of those high density foam rollers that I'd lay on to loosen up my vertebrae...

Finally it's very very important to strengthen your core...Just google core exercises and you'll find a million of them....

It actually takes a lot of maintainence to keep your back in good shape..Hope that helps.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

quite often people dont really have a "bad back"

its tight hamstrings or a weak core, and using other muscles to compensate for these issues.

moving lazy boys or sleeper sofas doesnt help either.

here is the funny thing>>>> my back feels better when im jamming out exteriors than doing interior repaints.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

stay hydrated too.

no woody, beer doesnt count.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Good boots/liners will help.


----------



## Picky Painter (Oct 7, 2009)

Here's another thought that may or may not help. If the stomach muscles lose their tone(everybody seems to get flabby in that department as time goes by), then the lower back muscles end up taking on the extra burden of holding up the torso. Tight hip flexor muscles also can cause grief here by causing improper positioning of the pelvic bone. I used to have really bad sciatic nerve pinching until a physiologist showed me how to stretch those puppies out. All you have to do is learn how to do the "runner's lunge" stretch.


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

im with the guy who says stretch out your legs real good i have back problems too and it helps when i stretch and go see a bone cracker every so often it does wonders.


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh man, I know this movie. I'm 47 & everything hurts in the AM , especially the back & sciatic nerve. I was eating pain meds like a baboon on crack as soon as I woke up, slamming out jobs all numbed out. The buzz was great but the fkng mood swings made life impossible. You can work like a tweak on those things but you pay in the end. Get some good work boots right off the bat (you're going to drop about 200.00+ but its worth it), a good nights sleep & and try to stretch whenever you can. Also try to delegate more to others. I know its hard to do but there's no way anyone can do it all forever. JMHO :whistling2:


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

I usually get a sore neck and shoulders, especially with ceilings. So many things can be the cause of pain in our line of business. 
Chiropractor, massage, good boots, working out, stretching, hydrated, enough rest all can help.
You gotta take care of yourself!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

I feel your pain,,, like everyday,,, 

My way of dealing with it is,,,, advil in the morning, advil at lunch,, and homebrew beer in the evening.

The way address it is,,,, Do you want to live forever???? I don't !!!!

Works for me,, cause there really ain't no other way for me to look at it.

Peace, and good luck


----------



## Dannyj (Feb 5, 2010)

agree with some of the above comments about it being 'opposite' muscles that weaken that can have a big effect. example, when i was training for my first Thaiboxing fight i was having a real problem with my outside shin muscle. A close friend who was a physio got me into her place, did a few tests on me and figured out that i had a weak groin muscles (no jokes please!), hence my outside leg was stuggling because it was doing extra work. Started on some exercises to strength my groin and never had the problem since! 
Second the quote about strengthing your core, very very important! Also try yoga and pilates, i know they are seen as abit 'girlie' and new age but you do an hour, or half, of good yoga a day and i promise you'll see a big difference. Are you also taking fish oil sup's, Glucosamine, MSM??


----------



## caseysbuilding (Mar 12, 2009)

I was the victim of a drunk driver and have many problems. Sometimes when I am on the ground painting trim my back locks up and I can't move. It is paralyzing. Painting is hard for me but rewarding.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Listen to JtP/hf on post 7 & 8. 
I got back probs too and my Osteopath has said exactly as John says.

I got to The European School of Osteopathy near me (in the UK), they are last year students and because of this, it is cheap. They are not allowed to treat you by law unless they are final year students (obviously assessed and capable too). It's£16 a session which is about $20 I guess. If cost is an issue, see if you have a school near you.

I get a lot of pain which seems like back pain but is in fact stemming from the glutes. Stretching the Hams eases this.


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

Start working out 3x a week would be good. Also don't wait until it hurts to stretch. Wake up a little earlier and do stretching routine 15-30 minutes.


----------



## jordanski (Feb 5, 2009)

*some good advice*

I have an inversion table which helps immensely. like night and day...

yoga, yoga, yoga, once you learn good form you can do it by yourself, a good intro 8 week course can be had cheaply for starters...

good shoes/insoles and possibly orthotics are a must, don't overwear your work shoes and change shoes after work..

hydrate

learn all the stretches and pt exercises for lower back pain and do them, it doesn't take long and is worth it (plank, side plank, supermans, knee tucks, etc)

stretching your legs, glutes, and hip flexors every day also relieves pressure on your back

yoga yoga yoga, my dad fixed 30 years of back pain in one year of yoga

a good chiropractor should be giving you homework: exercises w/ a stability ball, medicine ball, foam rollers, neck wedges, head weights etc.

build your core up... your sacro wedge is prob great for re-aligning you but you need to build up all those little stabilizing muscles around your spine and core for those adjustments to stick.

if you wear a wallet in your back pocket, STOP IT! you prob would benefit from wearing overalls as opposed to a belt and pants while working, Key makes really comfy ones, blue carharrts are nice too

you may benefit from a rx lower back pillow when driving

swimming and walking naturally re-align the spine and hydrate your disks

an intro pilates class is also amazing for lower back and core strength and preventing back injuries...


I had a back injury to the point where I couldn't stand up straight 2 winters ago and I'm 100% after doing most of the above...

hit me back if you have any questions

jordan


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

my back was absolutely killing me today, actually made me feel kind of sick.. if you know what I mean by that.. was not fun. I was working out and man it was bad, threw me all out of whack. I slept on it wrong last night and today I sure paid the price. This is an awesome thread btw. Good stuff in it. Anyone want to elaborate on the stretches?


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

jordanski said:


> I have an inversion table which helps immensely. like night and day...
> 
> yoga, yoga, yoga, once you learn good form you can do it by yourself, a good intro 8 week course can be had cheaply for starters...
> 
> ...


good stuff.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

n8, its so hard to try and explain stretches without pics,,,,,so go to youtube and search planks, side planks, down dog, etc

i agree, this is a great topic for painters and drywallers.

im doing overhead work this week, and my rotator cuff, and neck are screwed. last year, my chiropractor completely healed my rotator cuff in one visit, as opposed to 3 visits to a physical therapist at the cost of $300.

some mild jogging seemed to help my back tremendously also. it seems odd, but it did work. 

also>>>>> if you are walking crooked, or really screwed up, you need a chiropractic adjustment.

dont put it off,,,,other muscles are compensating for the weak ones. you need to be in alignment.

no pain killers or stretching in the world will straighten that out.


----------



## Woody (Jan 7, 2010)

*Great Info !!*

Going to a Chiropracter "Is Great Stuff"... I attended two or three since 91'....stretched out....etc.

Sometimes, It just wears out, and you need new parts... Always get two or threee opinions, before surgery.

Fantastic suggestions here !!



Stay Frosty


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

nEighter said:


> This is an awesome thread btw. Good stuff in it. Anyone want to elaborate on the stretches?


n8, I have started following Scott Sonnon. Some of his stuff is fantastic. Especially the Tactfit, Prasara Yoga & Intu-Flow.
He's got a lot of YouTube stuff too.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I just sprayed and back rolled about 30 gallons of woodscapes right by myself, my back can relate to this thread.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I am seriously thinking about enrolling in a yoga class this summer at the jr. college here. I can only see it being a great way to relieve stress, just learn to stretch and chill out.  Oh and possibly get some networking in there also..


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

nEighter said:


> I am seriously thinking about enrolling in a yoga class this summer at the jr. college here. I can only see it being a great way to relieve stress, just learn to stretch and chill out.  Oh and possibly get some networking in there also..


Not forgetting the crumpet too :thumbsup:

Sorry, limey talk,,, crumpet = nice women :brows:


----------



## Rick the painter (Mar 30, 2009)

Im 48 and one of the best fixes for my back was laying down and putting my shins over my face.Being an exersize fool,i bought p90x a couple of weeks ago.WARNING! I was careless doing the stretching cd and yanked out my lower back! I just went back today to work.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

hearing a lot of good stuff bout the p90x! There is another.. Insanity that is good too from what i hear.


----------



## Rick the painter (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh yea n8 after years of going to the gym,etc. i finally gave in and got the p90.I cant believe how fit Tony Horton is for a 50 yr old its just unreal.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

When my back tightens up I holler for the wife and have her walk up and down my spine.


----------



## Picky Painter (Oct 7, 2009)

mistcoat said:


> Not forgetting the crumpet too :thumbsup:
> 
> Sorry, limey talk,,, crumpet = nice women :brows:


Don't you mean "strumpet"?


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Picky Painter said:


> Don't you mean "strumpet"?


Nah, crumpet :yes:

SEE


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

sir paintalot said:


> I am 52, If I am not working my back feels basically great...what type of treatment/methods do you use to ease your back pain?


This makes a case for phasing yourself out of laboring. I am not 52 and had some pretty bad neck and shoulder problems a few years ago. Less painting = better health. Potentially for both you and your business. 

If that does not interest you, Tylenol pm or nyquil work well.


----------



## painterdude (Jun 18, 2008)

whoever posted that you need to do stretching and crunches hit he nail on the head. I've had some back problems from playing ball and some occasional siatica. Got so bad I used to get the big needed 2 times a year. I asked some of my old phys ed. buddies what to do(more old players that got old) they gave me laying on your back exercises and told me to do bent leg crunches...the back is usually good, it's the muscles in the back and front that need to be strong. sure I'm sore in the morning but the workouts have helped. And, you do wear out. Had shoulder surgery 2 years ago, couldn't lift my arm with out searing pain. Luckily it was my left arm. Finally figured out why it was my left shoulder....that's the top hand on the roller long pole. 20 years of Florida stucco !..it only gets worse...wait til you're 60 like me.


----------



## RGpaintz (Mar 2, 2015)

Found this old thread searching google.. I also have back pain from a combination of PT, painting, and two herniated discs..one in my upper back and on in my lower back.. I grew up as a painter. 3rd generation. I started working when I was 15-16.. Quit painting for a while and went back to school..got a couple of degrees etc.. Decided I dont like dealing with annoying people, so here I am back to being a painter at 40 years old. I prefer to work alone. I work at the apartment complex I live in repainting the interiors.. Lately with the physical therapy ive been doing its been difficult to just get out of bed and stand up straight/walk. I have to take a pain pill just to get any work done..and i dread the end of the day when the stiffness and pain start setting in and the whole process begins again in the morning. Hating life right now lol.. I probably have a weak core too.. Yoga sounds like it may help... i dont really know.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Two words,


spinal fusion

and now we can re-intern this thread and allow it to rest in peace


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

One word: physiatrist (also called rehabilitation specialist).

Having gone the spinal fusion (L1-L6!) route, I'm hesitant to suggest that right out of the gate. I think a battery of exercise routines, including those to strengthen your core, may provide a comparable amount of relief.

Had I known about those before my surgery, I'm fairly certain that I could have at least delayed my surgery for another 40-50 years.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Gough said:


> One word: physiatrist (also called rehabilitation specialist).
> 
> Having gone the spinal fusion (L1-L6!) route, I'm hesitant to suggest that right out of the gate. I think a battery of exercise routines, including those to strengthen your core, may provide a comparable amount of relief.
> 
> Had I known about those before my surgery, I'm fairly certain that I could have at least delayed my surgery for another 40-50 years.


With all the less invasive therapies, I delayed fusion by about 10 painful years.

As much as I agree that no one method is right for all, I think we all can agree that PROFESSIONAL evaluation is the first most important step. Which includes an MRI to see exactly what is going on with your spine. Simple X-ray don't show it all.

I wish there was something to suck the nucleus of a herniated (ruptured) disk back where it belongs, but from what I understand we ain't there yet.


----------



## GR8painter (Dec 18, 2014)

Def need to start a stretching strengthening regiment. Done daily as much as possible, especially at the start. You should gradually add very light leg weights. The other guys have it right, its all about your core. A 6pack does not signify a strong core. 
Heres my routine as best as I can desribe it, takes about 20-30 mins

lay on your back
hips flat, kness bent, let knees drop left as you look right, then the other way.
stretch lower back
Hips flat, legs bent, pull one knee to chest then both, let small of your back relax and make contact with ground ( keep oppsing leg bent)
Straighten each leg to ceiling, lightly pull behind your knee.
Put ankle in front of knee of bent leg, grab bent leg just above knee, lightly pull.
stretching is done.
Strengthening (add light ankle weights gradually)
lying on back one leg bent, lift opposing leg (straight), move slow and complete, relax at bottom of each rep.
(This is the hardest excercise, mentally. Your not tightening your stomach. Your making believe there is a string pulling your belly button to the ground. You actually want to tighten the muscle just above your hip and to the side of your imaginary 6pack.
lay on your side hips perpendicular to the ground, bend leg on ground, raise opposing straight leg (on top), make sure your back is straight, and lowered leg stays straight, relax at bottom.
front and side done.
now the most imporant ones, for your BACK core, remove weights,these will def make your back feel better just from doing them.
tilts and bridges.
Lie on back, bend your knees. Raise hips up, complete relax at bottom. 
Put feet up on excercise ball, raise hips, relax at bottom.
End with same excecise, raise up, stay up, raise one leg off ball, lower, staying up, raise the other, then lower, thats one rep.
each of these should be done in the 12-20 up to 30, 2 sets each. Stick with something like this and you'll def have a strong core at least. In most cases, thats your weakest, most neglected, and most used area.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

RGpaintz said:


> Found this old thread searching google.. I also have back pain from a combination of PT, painting, and two herniated discs..one in my upper back and on in my lower back.. I grew up as a painter. 3rd generation. I started working when I was 15-16.. Quit painting for a while and went back to school..got a couple of degrees etc.. Decided I dont like dealing with annoying people, so here I am back to being a painter at 40 years old. I prefer to work alone. I work at the apartment complex I live in repainting the interiors.. Lately with the physical therapy ive been doing its been difficult to just get out of bed and stand up straight/walk. I have to take a pain pill just to get any work done..and i dread the end of the day when the stiffness and pain start setting in and the whole process begins again in the morning. Hating life right now lol.. I probably have a weak core too.. Yoga sounds like it may help... i dont really know.


Might be worth skimming through the thread titled, Old People's Pain Updates. Backs seem to be the leading topic.

A lifesaver that I found late in the game: aquatic therapy. I had a PT who designed an exercise plan for me to be done in the warm pool.


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

Tight hamstrings, hip mobility....I go to a place here in louisville called results by design fitness that fixes a lot of imbalances through fitness we develop on our jobs lifestyles, etc...


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Exactoman said:


> Tight hamstrings, hip mobility....I go to a place here in louisville called results by design fitness that fixes a lot of imbalances through fitness we develop on our jobs lifestyles, etc...


Sounds a little like Feldenkrais, which seems to be a great help to some people.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feldenkrais_Method


----------



## edtrujillo (Jul 12, 2008)

Knee's...OUCH!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

And believe me you young'uns, it is WAY better to be PRO-active than reactive.

Start your core exercises and stretching while your back is still limber, your disks are still in their containers, and no nerves are being pinched by bone. And make sure any training you get/do is learned from a QUALIFIED instructor.

A very good friend (painter also) was enrolled in one of those work-out gyms and they totally fvcked his back. He needs to wear a back brace every day and oft misses work three days at a time.

During my first serious attack of sciatica, some bozo "Professional" sports trainer had me do an exercise that put me back about two months. 

Just because the sign on the door says "Physical Therapy" don't mean they know schit. 

(do you notice a touch of disgust in my words :whistling2: )


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

I may just be getting older, but I would go to the doctor to see if you can get some sessions with a physical therapist. I am not as old as you, but I have had many issues with pain in my back, shoulder, and elbow (both shoulder and elbow on my dominant hand) and they have done wonders. Strengthening your lower back muscles may not get rid of all of the pain, but it will most likely help a lot.


----------

